# "application return by courier"



## MattRen (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this forum although I have been browsing it for several months and it has been most helpful in preparing the EEA2 application for my wife.

I am an EU citizen and my wife is Chinese. We have been married for 5 years and we came to the UK at the end of last year on an EEA Family Permit. Her visa was due at the end of February so we applied for an EEA(FM)/EEA2 residence card. We sent our application on 19/02/2016 and the applicaiton fee was taken from my account on 25/02/2016. I didn't receive any other information from them, until today, 26/02/2016, I got an email with subject "Application return by courier" and it reads:

_Dear XXX,

Your passport and any returned supporting documents have now been sent back to you by courier to the address you provided when you submitted your application. You can track your package using the courier tracking information provided to you either at the time of application or subsequently sent to you by email. Please note that you will need to sign for your package when it arrives.

Should you miss the courier delivery, [...].

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration_

On this forum I can only find this email as an answer to a Tier II application (made outside the UK) that was successful.

"Application return by courier" and "Your passport and any returned supporting documents have now been sent back to you" don't sound like good news to me. I'm getting really worried now, as my wife's visa will expire in a few days and I didn't take into account a scenario where she would have to leave the country soon.

Is there anyone who is/has been on the EEA(FM) track and has received a similar mail and could shed some light on what this all means? Much appreciated!


----------



## MattRen (Feb 26, 2016)

Apologies for replying to my own message, but I have found out that this mail came from the Visa Application Centre in Belgium (TLScontact) where we applied for my wife's EEA Family Permit, about 6 months ago.

Does anyone know if they are involved in the decision making process of our EEA2 application? Seems unlikely to me. Then, perhaps, is this simply an email which has been stuck in internet traffic for 6 months? Quite a coincidence if so.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

VAC such as TLScontact are never involved in decision-making. Applications made in Belgium are normally processed in Paris. 'Decision made' email is always non-specific and you cannot tell whether it's a success or failure. You just have to wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## Fixpoint (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi! I have applied for a UK visa recently and I've also got this e-mail - WITHOUT any "decision made" e-mail before. On the status tracking page it shows "Decision Made" and "Ready for Courier Return" as not completed but "Dispatch by Courier" as completed. Is it possible that they decided to return the documents without making a decision?

Did you receive the visa in the end?


----------



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

Fixpoint said:


> Hi! I have applied for a UK visa recently and I've also got this e-mail - WITHOUT any "decision made" e-mail before. On the status tracking page it shows "Decision Made" and "Ready for Courier Return" as not completed but "Dispatch by Courier" as completed. Is it possible that they decided to return the documents without making a decision?
> 
> Did you receive the visa in the end?


i also received this same email.. without decision made also.. i am kinda worried tho...


----------



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

dreshaddy said:


> i also received this same email.. without decision made also.. i am kinda worried tho...





Joppa said:


> VAC such as TLScontact are never involved in decision-making. Applications made in Belgium are normally processed in Paris. 'Decision made' email is always non-specific and you cannot tell whether it's a success or failure. You just have to wait till you get your passport back.


i applied for an eea family permit and got this email - and on tlscontact it didnt confirm or send any email on"decision made" before. On the status tracking page it shows "Decision Made" and "Ready for Courier Return" as not completed but "Dispatch by Courier" as completed. what do you think is wrong?


----------

